
Income and Infidelity - daniel-cussen
http://bigthink.com/ideas/23905
======
daniel-cussen
The thesis here is that young, poor women cheat much more than rich women. So
much so that 30% of poor children were not sired by the men they think their
father, while in rich families this is only the case for 2% of children.

~~~
lotharbot
Another key point is that men at all income levels are about equally likely to
cheat, and younger men are only slightly more likely to cheat than older men.

